
US Government Tried to Shutdown Bitcoin - HashThis
https://www.forbes.com/sites/billybambrough/2019/10/08/the-us-government-tried-to-shut-down-bitcoin/#3b2a90601966
======
sp332
The headline does not match the article. It says they looked into it, not that
they did it. Here's the original interview:
[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/06/meet-the-former-
prosecutor-w...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/06/meet-the-former-prosecutor-
who-became-the-face-of-crypto-vc-investing.html)

